# avoir de la tête



## mariox

"_Elle est jolie, cette petite, avait-il marmonné en sortant. Et elle a du cœur. Mais, hélas, elle *a* aussi *de la tête*__. C'est curieux, ces gens, ça peut loger un cœur dans une machine a calculer_."

_"elle a de la tête"_ signifie quoi?  

J'ai cru que c'est être têtu, mais ça ne va pas.


----------



## Xence

A mon avis, elle est aussi du genre "mental". Elle sait raisonner (tête), en plus de savoir résonner (coeur).


----------



## Aoyama

Elle est *intelligente* (plutôt que têtue), elle sait _raisonner _(mais ne résonne pas, sinon sa tête serait vide ... ).
A noter que "elle n'a pas de tête" signifierait qu'elle oublie facilement, qu'elle est distraite .


----------



## Asmodée

Dans ce contexte "_avoir de la tête"_ ne veut définitivement pas dire têtue mais bien intelligente comme le précise Aoyama, ou parfois plus précisément : avoir une bonne mémoire

Il existe cependant plusieurs expressions avec _tête _pour dire têtu(e) :  _avoir la tête dure_, _tête de mule_, _tête de lard_, _tête de cochon_, _tête de bois_, _n'en faire qu'à sa tête_, _faire la forte tête_ ...

peut-être est-ce une de ces expressions qui t'as mise sur une fausse route 

Remarque: l'expression "_forte tête_" peut être employé pour dire "_têtu/indiscipliné/indocile"_ (faire la forte tête) mais aussi "_très intelligent/ayant de grandes capacités intellectuelles_" (être une forte tête) suivant le contexte.


----------



## Aoyama

> plus précisément : avoir une bonne mémoire


_avoir une bonne mémoire _n'est pas vraiment la première option dans l'absolu, sauf à le prendre comme le contraire de "ne pas avoir de tête", mais dans ce cas précis (un peu plus de contexte aiderait) , où on a "_ça peut loger un cœur dans une machine a calculer"_, la mention de "machine à calculer" peut se rattacher à l'idée de _bonne mémoire_ .


----------



## mariox

Aoyama said:


> _avoir une bonne mémoire _n'est pas vraiment la première option dans l'absolu, sauf à le prendre comme le contraire de "ne pas avoir de tête", mais dans ce cas précis (un peu plus de contexte aiderait) , où on a "_ça peut loger un cœur dans une machine a calculer"_, la mention de "machine à calculer" peut se rattacher à l'idée de _bonne mémoire_ .



Ayant lu le contexte plus large, je pense que l'écrivain veut dire ici que tout ce que _ces gens_ font est en fonction de l'argent et de richesse et qu'il ne sont point sentimentals.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, cela signifierait donc : compter, faire les choses _en calculant_ .


----------



## Asmodée

Aoyama said:


> _avoir une bonne mémoire _n'est pas vraiment la première option dans l'absolu, sauf à le prendre comme le contraire de "ne pas avoir de tête", mais dans ce cas précis (un peu plus de contexte aiderait) , où on a "_ça peut loger un cœur dans une machine a calculer"_, la mention de "machine à calculer" peut se rattacher à l'idée de _bonne mémoire_ .



Je donnais cette précision par rapport à la définition donnée par le TLFi (Cf. Tête B.1.b.) même si semble que l'auteur veuille effectivement parler d'intelligence dans le sens "esprit vif et logique" (comparaison avec la machine à calculer).


----------



## tilt

Pour moi, l'expression signifie _être intelligent_, la référence au calcul étant due au fait qu'on considère souvent que les gens intelligents sont forts en math (ce qui se discute assurément).
D'ailleurs, l'auteur évoque _être jolie_, _avoir du coeur _et _avoir de la tête_, c'est à dire trois qualités importantes en société : la beauté, la bonté et l'intelligence. Avoir une bonne mémoire me semble purement anecdoctique, dans un tel contexte.

De plus, je ne suis pas certain qu'il faille voir dans _machine à calculer _une référence à la mémoire. Ces machines ont longtemps été uniquement mécaniques, et ne comportaient de mémoire, au sens informatique actuel. Mariox, pourrais-tu nous dire de quand date ce texte ? S'agit-il toujours du même roman que tu traduis ?


----------



## LV4-26

Personnellement, je ne comprends pas très bien le "_hélas_".
Ce mot serait compréhensible si elle n'avait que de la tête. Mais puisqu'il est établi qu'elle a du cœur, je ne vois pas en quoi cela peut gêner le locuteur qu'elle ait aussi de la tête.


----------



## tilt

LV4-26 said:


> Personnellement, je ne comprends pas très bien le "_hélas_".
> Ce mot serait compréhensible si elle n'avait que de la tête. Mais puisqu'il est établi qu'elle a du cœur, je ne vois pas en quoi cela peut gêner le locuteur qu'elle ait aussi de la tête.


Le locuteur considère sans doute qu'être intelligente est inutile, voire néfaste, pour une femme. C'est tout à fait possible s'il s'agit du roman dont Mariox a dit, dans un autre fil, qu'il contient _des propos qui sont des fois assez misogynes et des opinions conservatives et même antisémites._


----------



## Aoyama

> C'est pourtant la définition donnée par le TLFi (Cf. Tête B.1.b.)


Oui certes, mais pas si concluant ...


----------



## mariox

tilt said:


> Pour moi, l'expression signifie _être intelligent_, la référence au calcul étant due au fait qu'on considère souvent que les gens intelligents sont forts en math (ce qui se discute assurément).
> D'ailleurs, l'auteur évoque _être jolie_, _avoir du coeur _et _avoir de la tête_, c'est à dire trois qualités importantes en société : la beauté, la bonté et l'intelligence. Avoir une bonne mémoire me semble purement anecdoctique, dans un tel contexte.
> 
> De plus, je ne suis pas certain qu'il faille voir dans _machine à calculer _une référence à la mémoire. Ces machines ont longtemps été uniquement mécaniques, et ne comportaient de mémoire, au sens informatique actuel. Mariox, pourrais-tu nous dire de quand date ce texte ? S'agit-il toujours du même roman que tu traduis ?



Oui, c'est encore ce roman. C'est ma faute, il fallait que je dise que le roman date de 1939. Il s'agit donc, comme tilt a écrit, des machines mécaniques, sans "mémoire".


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Oui certes, mais pas si concluant ...


D'autant moins concluant que l'exemple donné oppose _avoir [de la / une] tête _et _être un imbécile... 

_


mariox said:


> Oui, c'est encore ce roman. C'est ma faute, il fallait que je dise que le roman date de 1939. Il s'agit donc, comme tilt a écrit, des machines mécaniques, sans "mémoire".


_Gilles_, de Pierre Drieu La Rochelle, c'est bien ça ?
Quand on voit le CV du bonhomme, on comprend mieux les positions qu'il avance dans ses textes.


----------



## Asmodée

D'accord avec Tilt, pour moi la référence à la machine à calculer montre plutôt une vivacité d'esprit et une bonne rapidité de raisonnement.

L'intelligence est en effet une notion plutôt vague, elle peut être aussi bien liée à la logique qu'au savoir ou même à la créativité.

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, il ne semble pas que ce personnage (celui qui parle) de l'auteur n'apprécie pas cette qualité, du moins chez une femme, il s'agit peut être une vision machiste voire misogyne mais il faudrait développer le contexte en particulier concernant le personnage qui est cité.


----------



## Aoyama

> _Gilles_, de Pierre Drieu La Rochelle, c'est bien ça ?
> Quand on voit le CV du bonhomme, on comprend mieux les positions qu'il avance dans ses textes.


Ah ben si c'est Drieu ... A l'inverse de Céline il se retrouva devant un peloton, à Vincennes, à la Libération. Mais il avait du style quand même et quelque élégance vestimentaire (beau manteau, épais, du sur-mesure).


----------



## mariox

tilt said:


> Le locuteur considère sans doute qu'être intelligente est inutile, voire néfaste, pour une femme. C'est tout à fait possible s'il s'agit du roman dont Mariox a dit, dans un autre fil, qu'il contient _des propos qui sont des fois assez misogynes et des opinions conservatives et même antisémites._





tilt said:


> D'autant moins concluant que l'exemple donné oppose _avoir [de la / une] tête _et _être un imbécile...
> 
> _
> _Gilles_, de Pierre Drieu La Rochelle, c'est bien ça ?
> Quand on voit le CV du bonhomme, on comprend mieux les positions qu'il avance dans ses textes.




Justement, la biographie de La Rochelle est de l'assistance ici! Et "_ces gens"_ sont, en effet, les Juifs.


----------



## tilt

mariox said:


> Justement, la biographie de La Rochelle est *d'une aide précieuse* ici! Et "_ces gens"_ sont, en effet, les Juifs.


Alors la référence à la machine à calculer est peut-être due au préjugé largement répandu à l'époque, selon lequel les Juifs sont naturellement cupides, et toujours en train d'évaluer la valeur marchande des choses, comme s'ils avaient une machine à calculer dans la tête.

Ceci ne remet pas en cause ce qui a été dit sur le sens de l'expression _avoir de la tête_, cependant.


----------



## LV4-26

tilt said:


> C'est tout à fait possible s'il s'agit du roman dont Mariox a dit, dans un autre fil, qu'il contient _des propos qui sont des fois assez misogynes et des opinions conservatives et même antisémites._


Ah, d'accord. Merci, tilt. Comme ça, je comprends mieux. 
J'avais bien pensé à l'éventualité de propos misogynes mais _ces gens_ semblait indiquer, au contraire, une volonté de ne pas faire de distinction entre les sexes. Maintenant que je sais que _ces gens_ représente les Juifs, c'est différent. De la difficulté de réussir à être, efficacement et en même temps, misogyne et antisémite...


----------



## Aoyama

> Alors la référence à la machine à calculer est peut-être due au préjugé largement répandu à l'époque, selon lequel les Juifs sont naturellement cupides, et toujours en train d'évaluer la valeur marchande des choses, comme s'ils avaient une machine à calculer dans la tête.


oui, c'est sûrement le ton de la description. Drieu en vient à déplorer que cette "petite" [juive ?] allie beauté et coeur ET (malheureusement) la cupidité propre à "ces gens". *Tête* serait donc ici finalement synonyme de cupidité, rapacité ...


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> *Tête* serait donc ici finalement synonyme de cupidité, rapacité ...


J'y vois plutôt un synonyme d'intelligence mise au service de la cupidité.


----------



## mariox

Merci à tout le monde! Tout est clair maintenant! Merci pour les corrections aussi! J'aurais du dire tout de suite qu'il s'agissait des juifs car, comme très bien dit la signature de tilt: absence de contexte = texte de sens abscons!


----------

